# Newbie owner of grand bliss



## tanfan (Feb 11, 2010)

We have just purchased our first  ever timeshare at the grand mayan incabo. Now that we are back home and have had time to read all the fine print I'm totally confused as to what we have. Can anyone help? We have 1 registered week and 2 certificate weeks, can anyone explain the difference?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi and welcome to TUG!  

If you are still within the recission period (the legal time to get out of the contract & get your money back) I strongly encourage you to do so immediately.  You probably had 5 days after signing the contract, but check your documents for specifics.

You can buy the same thing on the resale market for pennies on the dollar.  Most timeshares in Mexico are selling for 0-10% of the retail price, on the resale market.

Please read this article about rescinding - it was written for another timeshare system, but everything else applies to you.


----------



## richardm (Feb 11, 2010)

Congratulations on your interest in the timeshare lifestyle. You'll find that ownership can provide years of incredible travel opportunities! 

Before you cancel, take a moment to breathe- and if time allows, try to make sure you actually understand what you purchased and try to consider how you will be using it. 

Many Tug members automatically respond with the "Rescind Now!" mantra- and while it is often very good advice, it doesn't always fit every single situation!

Be aware that Bliss contracts and Profile A memberships can be very difficult to find on resale in the current market. In the future, this should change as more owners of these particular contract types decide to sell- but currently- they may not be an easy find!

Also, by your statement "certificates"- I assume you are referring to senior certificates which give you usage weeks without the maintenance or refurbishment fee requirement. Be aware, those are not transferrable via resale.. 

If these perks are important to you, you'll have to take that into consideration as well.. 

It doesn't really sound like you did any research prior to your purchase. Make sure you explore all your options, and be sure whatever you end up purchasing is a program that you will use consistently. Usage is ultimately, the only deciding factor as to whether a timeshare ownership has any value to the owner!

Good luck!


----------



## curtbrown (Feb 11, 2010)

richardm said:


> Congratulations on your interest in the timeshare lifestyle.
> 
> Be aware that Bliss contracts and Profile A memberships can be very difficult to find on resale in the current market. In the future, this should change as more owners of these particular contract types decide to sell- but currently- they may not be an easy find!
> 
> ...



I agree as to the lack of availability on resales - see below.


Tanfan,

Congratulations.  I have to say, it sort of bothers me that whenever a newbie comes on these boards, the first response they get is from other owners to rescind.  In this case, I don't get it.  

We are also Grand Bliss owners (Grand Mayan prior to that) and, based on our particular contract, I don't see where ANY Grand Bliss contracts will ever come on the resale market.  I say this because there is a no-use / no MF clause in the contract.  If you can't afford to use the week, there is no maintenance fee due that year.  Period.  What is my incentive to ever sell?  It's not costing me anything.  In addition, the transfer fees due the resort at the time of the resale are so high, even if you found a resale it wouldn't be much of a deal.  Also, our MF's stop completely once I reach age 75.  So, while, in most cases, I can see an argument for buying resale, with this particular property, I think it is a non-issue because I doubt one will never come on the market.  

As far as the "certificate weeks", they may be what they used to call Vacation Fair (or bonus) weeks.  Those weeks can be used during the non-peak months (or they can also be traded), simply by paying the associated MF's for them.  I would look a little closer at your particular contract for the details.

If you haven't already rescinded, my advice would be to hang on to the Grand Bliss ownership and enjoy your future vacations at the beautiful Mayan Properties.  Once you get past the high pressure sales force, the resorts and management are some of the best we've seen.  

Congratulations on your purchase.

Curt


----------



## mikenk (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree with Curt mostly with one caveat.

I agree that the Grand Bliss membership will not logically show up for cheap resales; the reason is no maintenance fee unless you use and high transfer rates. 

However, a much cheaper route would be to buy a grand Mayan TS at a low rate, including the transfer fee, and then upgrade to the Grand Bliss. You will get the full equity of the original purchaser. I did that and it all worked out well. In fact, am considering doing it again. if you are within the 5 days, you might consider this route.

Regardless, enjoy the great resorts; we go twice a year; leave Saturday for Nuevo.

Not sure on the certificate weeks. I know new Luxxe units are selling as a registered week and a residence week, They are also throwing in another week for 10 years. Is one of your weeks for 10 years only? read your contract very carefully; i am sure it describes it.

Mike


----------



## curtbrown (Feb 11, 2010)

mikenk said:


> I agree with Curt mostly with one caveat.
> 
> I agree that the Grand Bliss membership will not logically show up for cheap resales; the reason is no maintenance fee unless you use and high transfer rates.
> 
> ...



I agree completely Mike.  Unfortunately, it seems like quite a few people are looking to do just that and even the GM resales are really hard to find for a decent price right now (compared to a year ago when everyone was panic selling).  I've got my eye out for one, as well, but so far no luck...

Have a great time in NV.  Hope the weather has cleared up for you.

Curt


----------



## tanfan (Feb 12, 2010)

*Thanks one and all from the newbie*

Thanks everyone for your replies to my question. Our rescind period is gone so we will be making the best of our timeshare. I am still a little confused as to the contract we have and what others have as there seems to be some differences. We have 1 registered week for 10 years and we pay a yearly MF, at the end of the 10 years the registered week ends and we have the 2 certificate weeks for 99 years with 1 yearly maintance fee once every 10 years. I understand we can only sell the registered week but as you've said why would we want to sell the certificate weeks as we only pay if we use them and we have them for 99 years. We bought this particle package as we are avid golfers and it was very enticing to get the golf package considering the price of golfing in mexico. Looking forward to chatting with everyone in the future about the timeshare vacationing:cheer


----------



## mikenk (Feb 12, 2010)

This is certainly different than when I upgraded last year.

Three questions? These all should be spelled out in your contract. One thing I have learned with Grupo Mayan: what the sales people tell you is not relevant; what is exactly spelled out in the contract is what you have. 

You also have the 2 certificate weeks for the first 10 years, right?

During the first 10 years, do you pay the MF on the registered week only if you use?

How far out can you book the certificate weeks and any restrictions on February and March?

It sounds like they have restructured the GB contracts more like the new Grand Luxxe contracts. 

Mike


----------



## tanfan (Feb 12, 2010)

*Grand Bliss contract*

Hi again

What we have in our contract does seem different than the other contracts I'm hearing about. We have 1 Registered week for 10 years and we pay a manditory MF for those 10 years. After 10 years that contract expires and we are left with the 2 certificate weeks which we have to renew every 10 years for the cost of 1 MF and we can renew every 10 years up to 99 years. There is no MF for the 99 years unless we use them. Does this sound reasonable to you. We can trade, rent, bequeath the 99 year weeks but we cannot sell them.


----------



## curtbrown (Feb 12, 2010)

Tanfan,

When we were in Nuevo in December we went on the "Owner's Update" tour.  The salesman and I were discussing our Grand Bliss contract that we had purchased the previous year.  I told him I was especially happy with the "no-use / no-pay" option that we had.  At the time he mentioned that there was some talk of doing away with that option on future contracts.  From what you're saying, it looks like they have done a modified version of that.  If I understand you correctly, you have to pay a mandatory MF for the first ten years, and then it reverts to the no-use / no-pay?  Interesting...

These boards are a wealth of information, and I'm sure you'll get a lot of your questions answered here.  I don't know if I can post this or not, but there is also a Mayan Owners Group on Yahoo that is very informative too.  Here's the website:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Mayan_Palace_Owners/ 

Take care and enjoy your new purchase.

Curt


----------



## mikenk (Feb 12, 2010)

I will try and find out more next week in Nuevo. I am also interested from two perspectives in the Certificate weeks that continue on after the 10 years. It would appear you can not sell them, not sure why I would want to but it bothers me that I couldn't. I am also interested in the booking window with the certificate weeks and any February / March restriction.

As I said earlier, I have been casually looking for a cheap GM to upgrade; I will put that on hold until I do a little more research. 

One thing about Grupo Mayan, something is always changing.

Mike


----------



## suzanne17 (Apr 1, 2010)

*Marketing my weeks with the Grand Bliss*

Hi, I purchased 1 week with the Grand Bliss a month ago when I was in Nuevo which has 100 years of owenership. Along with the week I got an additional week with Feb/Mar limits for 10 years as well as another week for 90 years with the same limits. plus 20 HSI weeks to use over 25 years. Seemed like a great deal given my plans over the years to travel more than 1 week at a time which is what I've owned in Florida for 10 years. Here's the question... they convinced me I could afford this week through saying I could rent two of my weeks out for $1000 each every year and use that toward my MF. They gave me a list of companies that I could call to have them rent the weeks for me. I have done my research and it seems that these companies are scams from what I've read. Can't figure out why the Mayan would promote companies that would scam. On one thread (can't find it now) someone said they've been successful for 8 years renting their week out and I'm wondering if anyone knows of a company that is credible? I don't need all these weeks for the next 5 or so years so would like to rent them out...any thoughts? have I been dubbed? If so, I'll just use my weeks and forget the upfront fees to try and rent...


----------



## Zib (Apr 2, 2010)

Suzanne  Are your weeks 2 bedrom units?  If so, I think you could 
easily rent them out for $1000 or more each.  I sometimes rent some 
of my Mayan Palace and Grand Mayan weeks if I have extras that I'm 
not using.  If you keep them reasonable they will rent and it's a win/win 
situation for all.  I just list them here on the Tug rental board.  Best 
time to list is early summer for the following year as people start looking 
for Jan Feb March vacations around that time and that's the best time 
to rent.  They would jump at a two bedroom for $1000.  I usually get a 
little more than that for mine.  But if you keep them cheap they will
probably rent without any trouble.  Email me if you want any more info.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't want to stir the pot but was it a LUXE or a Grand Bliss (are they different??) that went for $1000 plus $6000 transfer fees just a couple of weeks ago on ebay??


----------



## suzanne17 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi Again! Wow is there ever a lot to learn "after the purchase". I've been researching lots about what I've been promised and realize that I'm stuck with the cost rather than getting any money worth selling for my other timeshare or rent which was promised for my extra weeks. I only bought a studio at the Grand Bliss but was told it would go for $1000 clear. That of course would mean I'd need to get 1618 since my MF is 618. I'm considering going through a law firm to get out of this but realize I'll lose my downpayment plus have to pay another 1000 to them. Has anyone heard of Gonzalez and Gonzalez Law Firm? They say they are 100% successful in getting people out of the contracts but it varies if they get the downpayment back. I'm going to talk to the resort however first because I want them to know I fully intended to use these weeks however was clearly told I would recover all my money within two years through renting my weeks and selling my Florida timeshare. As wonderful as the resort is you get a bad taste in your mouth when you know you've been scammed. Any thoughts? :annoyed:


----------



## suzanne17 (Apr 9, 2010)

Zib said:


> Suzanne  Are your weeks 2 bedrom units?  If so, I think you could
> easily rent them out for $1000 or more each.  I sometimes rent some
> of my Mayan Palace and Grand Mayan weeks if I have extras that I'm
> not using.  If you keep them reasonable they will rent and it's a win/win
> ...



No it's a studio.... they told me I could get $1600 for a one bedroom and didn't even quote me for a 2 bedroom. But the MF has to be added to the fee since they said it would be clear!


----------



## curtbrown (Apr 13, 2010)

Suzanne - Do you have a contract with a "don't use - don't pay" clause? Many of the Grand Bliss and Grand Luxxe contracts are like that. If so why not hang onto it and use it when you can.  You can also try to book for a popular week (Thanksgiving, President's Week, etc) right when they become available and I'm sure you wouldn't have a problem renting it on your own through Craigslist, etc...  

Unfortunately, unless you can prove fraud, it's sometimes just too expensive to get a lawyer to fight to get your money back.  On the upside, all of the Mayan the properties are first class and I'm sure you would enjoy it if you decided to keep it and use yourself.

Curt


----------



## suzanne17 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes my contract says I only pay if I use it. But I counted on selling my Florida timeshare to help pay the cost of this one along with the rentals. They gave me a quote which is way higher than what I could get now than I'm doing my research. I just spoke to the Mayan and told her what was promised to me and she's offered to downgrade me to a Mayan Palace to reduce the initial price...not sure that's a good idea though. I offered to sell them my timeshare for what they said it was worth from the quote they got at the time of my salespitch. she's calling me back!  Should be good to see what they say now... The lawfirm Gonzalez and Gonzonez said they'd charge $1,000 to get me out of the contact and I only pay if they get it cancelled.  Not sure what to do ...


----------



## suzanne17 (Apr 13, 2010)

nightnurse613 said:


> I don't want to stir the pot but was it a LUXE or a Grand Bliss (are they different??) that went for $1000 plus $6000 transfer fees just a couple of weeks ago on ebay??



I'm new to all this so could you let me know where to look on ebay for timeshares? I went to ebay.com and typed in timeshares and that didn't bring anything up?


----------



## rhonda (Apr 13, 2010)

I think the following is a workable link direct to eBay's Real Estate>Timeshare for Sale section:
http://realestate.shop.ebay.com/i.h...dmpt=Timeshares&_odkw=timeshare&_osacat=15897


----------



## suzanne17 (Apr 28, 2010)

suzanne17 said:


> Yes my contract says I only pay if I use it. But I counted on selling my Florida timeshare to help pay the cost of this one along with the rentals. They gave me a quote which is way higher than what I could get now than I'm doing my research. I just spoke to the Mayan and told her what was promised to me and she's offered to downgrade me to a Mayan Palace to reduce the initial price...not sure that's a good idea though. I offered to sell them my timeshare for what they said it was worth from the quote they got at the time of my salespitch. she's calling me back!  Should be good to see what they say now... The lawfirm Gonzalez and Gonzonez said they'd charge $1,000 to get me out of the contact and I only pay if they get it cancelled.  Not sure what to do ...



I'm pleased to advise that I didn't need to go with G & G as the Grand Bliss Resort has resolved my complaint satisfactorily.


----------

